# Space Marine Legends: Shrike



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Space Marine Legends: Shrike 











Yet another limited edition. Going to pass on this one. According to Amazon, its 240 pages.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

55€ for 144 pages... Jesus Christ...


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

Just wait untill March: Shrike : George Mann : 9781784964962


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

£14.99 for the eBook. 

Presumably it comes in at 5,000 pages for that price 😊


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I find it hilarious that they called it a novel. Not in the bit least interested.


----------

